# DIAMONDHEAD STEAMUP VIDEO UPDATE, FRIDAY, JAN 15



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Good morning.

I'm trying to get the video back online so that it stays online. For two reasons, it has been down a while. First, the hotel's wireless is severely overloaded and it is a small system. Secondley, the Stickam site is recognizing an unknown second server, and when it hooks up with that server, I get booted off. I've been trying to refresh it, but since I have no help, and don't camp out at the computer, there may be outages that I'm unaware of.

As of this morning, I've had 9,650 views, so there is an interest in Gauge 1 Live Steam!

The camera should be active now. Say a prayer that it continues uninterupted.

Regards,

Will


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had 9,650 views 
Well, divide that by 10 to account for the guys like me who open the window several times a day to see what's going on. 

_Besides the smooching yesterday morning - today there was someone standing in front of the camera talking to his wife about the webcam and telling her about the email he sent so she could watch what he was up to._ 

Will - I don't know if 'grabbing the code' (as instructed on the Stickam window) is causing you problems. It isn't another server - just a link to Stickam, so I don't know what they are complaining about. 

I could ask the Moderator to remove my entry on the Sunday thread - or you could ask, (I'll give it my blessing) if you think it will help.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Per your PM request Pete, I deleted the live code and changed it to a simple link. Probably won't do much good, but we'll see.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Might have more to do with the fact that the request is coming from the MLS server, rather than a private client browser request?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

So now I have no knowledge of HOW to get to any link to see the web cam.... PLEASE can't you provide the information when you post/advertise the link? Please????


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree, the only place I can find it is in the first page of last Sunday's post. I have no clue how to find it otherwise. 
Paul


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*View WebCam*...


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 15 Jan 2010 01:29 PM 
So now I have no knowledge of HOW to get to any link to see the web cam.... PLEASE can't you provide the information when you post/advertise the link? Please????
C.T.

Copy and paste the following into your browser's address-bar.

http://stickam.com/thumper12225[/b]

If you want to create a local web page to display only the video in...
[*] Using the above link, click it and a new browser window will open, after it displays locate the video (i.e. scroll slightly down and on the right).
[*] Just below the video you'll see the link labeled 'Grab this player code'
[*] Click that link.
[*] When the dialog with the title 'Copy and paste this code to add this player to your site.'
[*] Move your mouse pointer over the HTML code in the text area.
[*] The text will automatically be selected.
[*] Use the right-click to bring up the context menu and click the 'Copy' option.
[*] Open a blank document in MS/Wordpad and paste the HTML code into it
[*] Then save the document as 'Diamondhead.htm'
[*] Close MS/Wordpad.
[*] Use MS/Windows explorer to locate the file, on your local system. Or if you've saved the file to your desktop then just right-click the icon and open it with MS/Internet Explorer.
[*] Point to the file, right-click it, then open the file with MS/Internet Explorer.
[*] If you've got a popup blocker turned on turn it off for that instance of the browser.
[/list]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dwight. Ya its a pain folks talk about it then leave ya hanging. Least we got Dwight to keep us going. Later RJD


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

I just logged into the video (its Fri about 6;30 EST) and its running very well today. Unfortunately it looks like everyone is packing up and going to dinner. I check later to see if people are running this evening. Thanks Will, hope y'all are having fun. 
Dave


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

To everyone who looked at the site, thanks and please accept my apologies.

Wednesday evening, at Torry's suggestion, I ordered a wifi input/output amplifier. It arrived Friday morning on the 18th and from that point the video connection to the hotel server did not disconnect once. The amplifier is now in my kit for next year's video.

I would like to improve on the video without of course standing by the camera. Here are some bullet points that I will be working on for next year's video:

1. Move the camera around a little - should be easy if I can find a pole for camera mounting. The camera and computer cannot be moved while video is being shot. If it is moved, the video becomes large pixels. If anyone knows how to solve this problem, I'm listening.
2. Improve the sound. The microphone is in the camera unit. I'll do some testing at home to see if it there is a way to improve the volume, either with the camera or on Stickam.
3. Resolution - this can't be improved without a significant improvement in the hotel system. I tried HD and everything simply shut down. The hotel says they are changing providers from Earthlink to AT&T - don't know if this will help.
4. Exposure improvement - when it's dark, it's dark and nothing can be done. The camera did seem to do a decent job in handling glare.

LET ME KNOW YOUR WANTS. I REALLY DO WANT TO MAKE IT WORK BETTER.

Total hits for 2013 were 125,343! I think that's pretty good given the fact that from Saturday the 13th till Friday the 18th, when the system was down about 50% of the time.

ULTIMATE SOLUTION - ATTEND PERSONALLY RATHER THAN BY PROXY. 
Regards,

Will


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Will

I appreciated your effort seeing many fellow live steamers in action. For me, seeing Ryan running was fun to watch. Thanks


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Will, 
*That is the same unit I told you about a month ago!* Worked very well for me at D'Head. Torry saw mine and ordered one while there. I guess he liked it also. Oh well, I tried to help.


----------

